# Battery Charger



## heresrob (Sep 7, 2007)

Are you sure it is a charger? It looks more like a device to check for a short in something. when the wires are shorted max voltage is across the lamp.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Rob. Here is a close up of the meter dial. RUNBAKEN BATTERY CHARGER











Frank


----------



## heresrob (Sep 7, 2007)

*interesting made in 1896*

I don't think they had diodes as we know them back then. they probably used selenium type (I think I spelled it right).

bob


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Runbaken made a thing just like the Fluke non-contact voltage tester a long time ago called a "Testoscope" way back in the 1940's. 

http://www.google.com/patents?id=G1xpAAAAEBAJ&dq=2476115


----------



## heresrob (Sep 7, 2007)

*interesting device*

But it says you make contact to the metal part. so, its a contact type device. It's just like the ones I used years ago. (30 to be exact).

bob


----------

